# Today's the day



## terry1976 (Sep 17, 2015)

God I am so nervous. Today I fly to Barcelona and tomorrow I have my donor eggs transferred. I just so want this to work. It's my first transfer so not building to much hope. 
What do you advise during the 2ww
On purpose I haven't bought any home testing kits as I know what I'll be like. Also my consultant has said do everything you normally would do. I worried should I be resting  
Here's hoping and praying xxx


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

Best of luck. Don't think it matters what you do during the 2ww but keeping busy helps! There's a de cycle buddies thread btw x


----------

